

The world’s countries’ income inequality (the U.S. ranks below Nigeria) - frank_boyd
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/09/27/map-how-the-worlds-countries-compare-on-income-inequality-the-u-s-ranks-below-nigeria/

======
thaumasiotes
Clearly, we should be moving to Nigeria.

